# missing modules, kernel backtracking

## terryclough

Hello There!

My name is Terry.  I use Micro$oft, and I need help.

I am stuck at Section 16 par. Final network configuration.  

Following the gentoo 1.1a install directions to the letter, my first stumbling point was when I unselected SMP support during the make menuconfig section.  The compile process did not seem to get past make dep.  Other people had this problem and simply added SMP support.  I researched at LDP and with google but could not figure out how to tell the compiler that I have only one CPU.

Question#1. How does one specify to the compiler the number of processors available?

I found refrences to adding a SMP="1"  env variable to the Makefile to add support for multi-CPU's.  Is there a similar env variable to limit to one CPU?

After enabling SMP in the .config the kernel compiled with no problems.  From this point I made it smoothly to the Final network configuration.  I typed modprobe -c having forgot the driver name for my nic and this is the message I received:

modprobe: Can't open dependencies file /lib/modules/2.4.19/modules.dep (No such file or directory)

Looking in /lib/modules, I found only the 2.4.18-xfs dir.  Now in the /usr/src I found linux-2.4.18-xfs, the linux sym-link to this dir, and a linux-2.4.19-rc1 dir.  I am using XFS for all but the boot and swap partions and so upon the suggestion of the emerge sys-kernel/linux-sources message I did an emerge sys-kernel/xfs-sources.

Question#2. What the heck?!

Why did this happen, I only tried emerging the sys-kernel/xfs-sources and did not try emerging the gentoo-sources.  However I may not need worry about the sys-kernel/xfs-sources.

After reading the encoraging news from AutoBot in the sticky XFS patch for gentoo-sources 2.4.19-gentoo-r1

, I am wondering what path should I follow to get the updated gentoo-sources?  Could someone please explain how to safely update from my emerge of sys-kernel/xfs-sources to gentoo-sources 2.4.19-gentoo-r3 without starting anew.  I have read the Portage Manual and User Guide, however  this situation is not covered.  I would appreciate some guru guidence. 

Thank you much.

Terry 

Ford, your turning into a penguin.  Stop it!

----------

## rommel

mmm...well cant help you with the xfs... i use rieserfs...but as for the drivers...if in doubt...after you compile you can run make menuconfig again or just look in the /lib/modules/2.4.xx/kernel/drivers directory...there you will see a net directory with the driver you chose.

----------

## AutoBot

I will do my best to help you terry.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Question#1. How does one specify to the compiler the number of processors available?
> 
> 

 

This is not necessary if you have only one cpu -- ie dont worry yourself. As for all that is going on with the module problem you can try to run update-modules but it probably wont help -- dirty solution for now is to just compile everything into the kernel by using the [ * ] option therefore bypassing the need to load modules.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Question#2. What the heck?!
> 
> 

 

Try doing what I posted in the other thread, only now the kernel is up to gentoo-sources 2.4.19-gentoo-r4 but all you have to do to get the newer source is emerge gentoo-sources and do the normal steps for compiling a kernel but use the above "dirty" method until someone posts the proper way or I find it.

----------

